# EVINRUDE BICYCLE MOTOR



## oldwhizzer (Jul 29, 2021)

LOOKING FOR EVINRUDE MOTOR PARTS FOR BICYCLE . MOTOR MOUNTS BEING NUMBER 1 OR ANY OTHER PARTS. THANKS!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jul 29, 2021)

For this Bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks like Evans. Did they use an Evinrude? V/r Shawn


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes


----------



## toyman (Aug 9, 2021)

Evinrude on an Evans frame.I have a nice Evans rebuilt motor that I might sell.I also have an Evinrude motor that I might sell.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 29, 2021)

oldwhizzer said:


> For this Bike
> 
> View attachment 1454146



I'm looking to buy an Evans frame and gas tank.................


----------

